# Police Officer James Capoot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer James Capoot Vallejo Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, November 17, 2011

Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 43
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/17/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* One in custody

Officer James Capoot was shot and killed while pursuing bank-robbery suspects after a high-speed chase. Officer Capoot pursued the suspect vehicle through a residential area, where Officer Capoot executed a PIT maneuver and disabled the suspect vehicle. Officer Capoot pursued the suspect on foot and was shot several times in the back yard of a residence.

Officer Capoot was transported to Kaiser Permanente Medical Center, where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Capoot was a veteran of the U.S. Marine Corps, and served with the California Highway Patrol before joining the Vallejo Police Department.

One suspect was arrested near the scene. Several neighboring agencies are participating in the search for a possible second suspect.

Officer Capoot is survived by his wife and three daughters.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Robert Nichelini
Vallejo Police Department
111 Amador Street
Vallejo, CA 94590

Phone: (707) 648-4321


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Capoot


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------

